# Who here plays squash?



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

I've seen mention by several posters reference to playing squash. Curious who all play, how often and for how long. I'll start.

I almost always play once a week (sometimes twice).
I been playing since 1973-4.

Oh, I play for fun, not exercise (but it doesn't hurt).

Cheers


----------



## Old Brompton (Jan 15, 2006)

I started playing as a schoolboy in London in 1988. Actually I had been exposed to the game much earlier, as many of my friends in New York and Connecticut were involved. 

I joined the South Kensington Squash Club (now defunct) off Fulham Rd. We would play at least 2 or 3 times a week. If my friends weren't available I would play local French students from the Lycee, older gents back from the City, and on occasion older ladies. We wore white and used yellow dots. During the autumn and fall I would simply throw on my Barbour Beaufort over my polo and shorts and hop on the bus down Fulham Rd.

The good thing about the club was that it had a full bar (!). There's nothing quite like killing yourself on the squash court for a couple of hours and then repairing to the bar for a pint (or three) of bitter and some salt-and-vinegar crisps.  One of my chums swore he had spotted one of the girls who worked behind the bar in a soft-porn magazine.

I played regularly in college, though not for the school team. The squash program at the time still played American style, and as I had learned the International game I was out of luck. However, I did manage to find a few Subcons who also played British style.

In the '90s I befriended some ladies and gentlemen who were members of the Greenwich Field Club. We played there regularly, sometimes at 10 or 11 at night. My favourite court was the one where Prescott Bush used to play. One of my sexier, more attractive female squash buddies persuaded me to accompany her as she snuck into one of the courts at the Greenwich Country Club for a late afternoon 'match,' but that's not something of which I'm particularly proud. 

I'm just starting to get back into the game. There's quite a squash scene here in SoCal.


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

Just started about a month ago, but have been playing almost every day!
-Louis


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

mpcsb

I have been playing for over 30 years now.
I enjoy the game immensely.
I used to play everyday, now 3-4 times a week.
I cycle every morning, about 25 miles.
I played competively as well for a lot of clubs, faculty teams etc.
Great workout

Nice day

Jimmy


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

I play infrequently. My school has been national champions since 99.


----------



## young guy (Jan 6, 2005)

I usually play 2-3 time a week, but have only been playing for a few months. I played racquet ball for several years prior to learning squash. I really enjoy it - good workout and definately better if followed by beers.


----------



## Cantabrigian (Aug 29, 2005)

How hard is it to learn squash if you are fairly proficient at racquetball? It's tough to find a place to play racquetball in NYC but squash looks like an entirely different game.



> quote:_Originally posted by young guy_
> 
> I usually play 2-3 time a week, but have only been playing for a few months. I played racquet ball for several years prior to learning squash. I really enjoy it - good workout and definately better if followed by beers.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Playing 1-3 times per week usually over at Trinity since the law school has no gym. In fact, I am a member of the Squash Club there so I also take lessons from a member of the varsity squad, which if you've heard of it, is formidible indeed, and a good group to be teaching the rest of us squash skills.

I have been playing consistently now for about 2.5 years, though I first picked up a racquet at the beginning of college.

I lose a lot because much of the club is better than me, but my lessons have helped and I get better and better each time I go out there so I'm starting to make them work for a win against me. 

I play both for fun and exercise. This is largely because I cannot exercise unless the exercise is fun. Fun=requires points and an opponent. So I don't do things like "go for a run" or "go lift". Squash, tennis and golf are my games, from best to worst. I've been meaning to learn paddle tennis too. 


Peirpont: I believe then that your school is Trinity. Have we met? Are you still in Hartford? I saw a great match between the #3 on Trinity Detter and the Princeton and U.S. #1 Al-Halaby the other week. Incredible skill level, those guys.


Brompton: A squash court conquest at the Field Club of all places, eh? Now that's trad. Regardless, I'd be proud!


----------



## jpeirpont (Mar 16, 2004)

Coolidge you are right. I still attend Trinity, this is my last semester.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> ...This is largely because I cannot exercise unless the exercise is fun. Fun=requires points and an opponent. So I don't do things like "go for a run" or "go lift".


Coolidge,
Interesting, almost exactly opposite to why I play. I swim 5 days a week for exercise. I think because there are no distractions when you are swimming - it can almost be like meditation. Sorry don't mean to get all sappy. Squash to me is a social event - [8D]
Cheers


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Been playing for years. Good exercise, good conversation in between play. Old fashioned wooden floors, white walls covered with little black spots. Door at center rear wall. Eternally amateur and no desire to become better, as signaled by old Tretorns and cheap Wilson racquet.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by Cantabrigian_
> 
> How hard is it to learn squash if you are fairly proficient at racquetball? It's tough to find a place to play racquetball in NYC but squash looks like an entirely different game.
> 
> ...


It's easy to learn. Incredibly easy. I'm rather horrible as I lack talent, speed, and the sort of strength that makes for A level playing. Still, as I said earlier, it's good and exercise and a good opportunity to catch up with friends.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Haven't played since I blew out my knee in grad school 24 years ago. I miss it.


----------



## Technocrat (Jan 9, 2006)

Iâ€™ve never played. Though I grew up in San Diego playing racquetball on outdoor handball courts. Thereâ€™s very little incentive in coastal California to lock oneself into a small enclosed space for exercise.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

xcubbies

No reason why you cant play squash!
Go for it!
Talk to your doctor.
There are ways araound your game, change your game plan.
RAILS/LOBS!!!!

Nice day my friend

Jimmy


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by xcubbies_
> 
> Haven't played since I blew out my knee in grad school 24 years ago. I miss it.


I tore my ACL and underwent six months of intense physical therapy, and it's still a mess.

And yet, I still play squash. There's no rule that says you have to play hard and fast, after all.

Ditto DukeGrad: Lob 'em to the rear wall, and keep 'em running into the rails. That's my approach, anyway. Seems to work. "Not speed, but finesse. Not power, but placement."

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I've had two ACL replacements, first in Harare, the second in Bangkok. Still, with the cartilage my knee feels very unstable and I just don't want to go through it again. I'll be 55 in a few days and I think that at this point I will be content to play golf, fish and bicycle and grow old gracefully. 

But you're right, there's no better feeling in the world than playing the ball off the back wall and hitting your opponent in the thigh, and claiming the point?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

xcubbies

Again, no reason to deny yourself the lateral games!
Play squash, hoop, whatever it is you love.
A new knee, ACL repair will not hurt you, if you play.
I have had my share of orthopedic problems.
I have plenty of hardware as well.
It is better, long term, to do the aerobic game you love.
I know this for a fact.
Change your game of squash.
Decrease the intensity of your exercise.
I know people with hip and knee replacements, that work out.
Squash, you can do it.
Nice day gentlemen

Jimmy


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Just thought I'd bump this thread. I started playing squash about 6 months ago and love it. It's a great work out, and much more fun than racquetball. Fortunately, my school has two squash courts. The downside is that I've never seen anyone else playing squash. I've taught 5 or 6 of my friends how to play, but I'm in need of some good competition. I guess that's what happens when you go to school in South Cackalacky...


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Is the game similar to Racquetball?


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Afraid I do not play. I have one good knee left and I plan to keep it.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

tripreed said:


> Just thought I'd bump this thread. I started playing squash about 6 months ago and love it. It's a great work out, and much more fun than racquetball. Fortunately, my school has two squash courts. The downside is that I've never seen anyone else playing squash. I've taught 5 or 6 of my friends how to play, but I'm in need of some good competition. I guess that's what happens when you go to school in South Cackalacky...


Tripreed, great bump and good on you - keep it up! I love Squash. I LOVE squash! :icon_smile_big:

I'm in Ireland and have friends in Chicago who play. Like most sports, there's infinite subtleties as you progress, and the more you put in the more you get out.

If you want to see great squash, try downloading a few matches at www.psalive.tv

Enjoy!


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Is the game similar to Racquetball?


It's so much better! Racquetball is dumbed-down squash.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Been playing for about 3 years-started at 60. Love it! it has been rated the #1 cardiovascular sport. Have our grandson playing as well.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

rsmeyer said:


> Been playing for about 3 years-started at 60. Love it! it has been rated the #1 cardiovascular sport. Have our grandson playing as well.


Just be wary of the old adage - you should be fit to play squash, not play squash to get fit. In other words, if you don't have a basic level of fitness the sudden spikes in heart rate between plateaus can be a risk.

And, warm up first!

properly.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Rossini said:


> Just be wary of the old adage - you should be fit to play squash, not play squash to get fit. In other words, if you don't have a basic level of fitness the sudden spikes in heart rate between plateaus can be a risk.
> 
> And, warm up first!
> 
> properly.


Right you are, my friend! Since I started playing, I exercise with gusto, and have a resting heart rate of 44/minute! My internist and I both love it!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

very impressive!


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

Rossini said:


> very impressive!


Thanks-now if I could only exercise my brain to get results like this!:icon_smile:


----------



## Isak (Oct 26, 2003)

I've played for the last 4-5 years. However, I moved away to university and haven't found a suitable partner yet.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I've eaten squash but I've never heard of a game entitled "Squash".


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I used to but it's been nearly 20 years since I've swung a racquet...and I wasn't half-bad either. I'd love to get back into it but squash courts are in pretty short supply in Kansas City.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> Afraid I do not play. I have one good knee left and I plan to keep it.


I totally agree. Although I don't really have any joint problems, I could see how you could destroy a knee or ankle playing.



rsmeyer said:


> It's so much better! Racquetball is dumbed-down squash.


Absolutely. Once you go squash, you can't go back.



TMMKC said:


> I used to but it's been nearly 20 years since I've swung a racquet...and I wasn't half-bad either. I'd love to get back into it but squash courts are in pretty short supply in Kansas City.


It looks like there are two courts in Overland Park. You can find them here (as others can find courts near them):
https://www.us-squash.org/tools/club-listing.php


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Howard said:


> I've eaten squash but I've never heard of a game entitled "Squash".


duh!!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> Afraid I do not play. I have one good knee left and I plan to keep it.


Perfectly understandable - though, on that topic, the difference between now and 20 years ago is huge. Squash shoes have a lot more support and, if you replace the insoles and even use gel inserts, e.g. in the heel, you can dramatically reduce shock to knee joints, etc.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rossini said:


> duh!!


Would the game squash be something like raquetball or handball by any chance?


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

)


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

tripreed said:


> It looks like there are two courts in Overland Park. You can find them here (as others can find courts near them):
> https://www.us-squash.org/tools/club-listing.php


Thanks so much. We belong to other clubs but I bet I could get some type of reciprocal arrangement, or pay-as-I-play.


----------



## fenway (May 2, 2006)

They have squash for kids in my town. Can't wait to sign my peewees up.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Wayfarer said:


> Afraid I do not play. I have one good knee left and I plan to keep it.


Two bad knees-that sport is now a distant and happy memory.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rossini said:


> )


Thanks Rossini.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Howard said:


> Thanks Rossini.


Now play it!


----------

